
How to open a reverse tunnel into any pod or container with tcpserver and netcat - colinchartier
https://layerci.com/blog/container-tcp-tunnel/
======
colinchartier
Inspiration to post this came from a /r/kubernetes thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/dq4st1/github_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/dq4st1/github_omrikieiktunnel_a_cli_that_exposes_your/)

